# Amerikai módi egy-egy szeletkéje...



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 8)

*Őszintén - önmagunkhoz*
A szomszéd kertje mindig zöldebb, úgy általában. Mi, legalábbis ezt és úgy látjuk. Aztán többen vannak úgy, hogy amikor Amerikába mennek dolgozni, élni, sőt több éve ott élnek, nem mindig őszinték elsősorban önmagukkal, de másokkal szemben sem. A kudarcaikkal nem, a sikereikkel viszont dicsekednek. S, mi, akik itthon maradunk, abban a tévedésben élünk, hogy pl. Amerikában kolbászból van a kerítés. Nagyon nincsen úgy.
Ez a videó sorozat őszintén, sőt nyersen mutatja meg, hogy mi a különbség az ott élők és az átlag magyar emberek között. Munkában, életfelfogásban, -stílusban? Ezt viszont semmiképpen nem írnám le, mert ennek felfedése a videókra vár.
Egyet viszont érdemes megjegyezni és tudomásul is venni, hogy ha a célország Amerika, akkor meg kell tanulnunk ott dolgozni, élni és pénzt csinálni. A pénzt csinálni meg kell tanulni, nem véletlenül írtam így le: így a vállalkozást, mert ebben a kőkemény, mindennapi harc az elfogadott. És a pénzt nem költeni, de csinálni kell tudni. Azt kell(ene) megtanulni.
Igen, igen, egy fecske nem csinál nyarat, nekem sem ez a feltett szándékom. Az viszont igen, hogy ezeknek a videóknak a segítségével közösen vessük fel a példákat, ellenpéldákat, követendő lehetőségeket és módszereket. Mindent, ami elsősorban megsegíti a magyaroknak a beilleszkedést.
Az is fontos dolog, hogy mindenki mérje fel a fizikai- lelki- pénzügyi és egyéb lehetőségeit.
*
Abban reménykedem, ha valaki ezeket a videókat megnézi, s felteszi önmagának, párjának a kérdését, miszerint "bírjuk-e ezt? Tudjuk-e ezt követni? Tudomásul vesszük-e ezeket a dolgokat, vagy megmaradunk az álmodozásainknál és ücsörgünk a langy meleg vízben. Fel tudjuk-e venni a kesztyűt ezredszer is, hatalmas energiával, akarattal tovább képezzük-e magunkat a saját, vagy immár választott, új szakmánkban, hívatásunkban?
Légyen az akár a takarítás, mosogatás, azt is el tudjuk-e végezni professzionális szinten?
Ha igen, akkor érdemes váltani, ha viszont nem, akkor nyugodjunk abba bele, hogy az új, immár választott életforma nem nekünk való. Akkor maradjunk alkalmazottak és ne álmodozzunk a "kitörésről". Őszinteség, elsősorban önmagunkkal szemben, mint ahogyan ezt a címben is írtam. Nosza, akkor nézzük meg az első videónkat ebben a témában. Minden héten hozok egy-két max. három újabb videót, amit "vesézzünk" ki, pro és kontra véleményeket várok. Ezek a videók valamiképpen összefüggnek, első körben: megélhetés, egyszerűbb lakhatási és luxus életkörülmények - ez az amerikai módi egy-egy szeletkéje. Akkor most kezdjük a lakhatással.
15'19"

12'12"

14'57"


----------



## pitti (2018 Január 9)

Ez egy nagyon erdekes es sokretu tema amit feldobtal. A videok talan nem a leg jobb keresztmetszetet adjak az itteni eletrol, de erdekesek.
Egy biztos itt sincs (mint sehol mashol) kolbaszbol a kerites. Viszont az is igaz, hogy nyelvtudassal, szorgalommal es tehetseggel viheted valamire.
Az atlag eszakamerikai igen hulye es muveletlen, ezert nekunk bevandorloknak meg van a lehetosegunk az elomenetelre. Persze nem mindenki lessz gazdag. Mas a merce es a lehetoseg.
Ha megkerdezel 10 Magyar emigranst az itteni eletrol es lehetosegekrol akkor 10 kulombozo valaszt fogsz kapni. 
En egyet tudok mondani ami nem anyagi jellegu, hogy itt az emberek egymashoz valo viszonya sokkal kozvetlenebb, toleransabb es elfogadobb mint magyarorszagon.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 9)

pitti írta:


> Ez egy nagyon erdekes es sokretu tema amit feldobtal. A videok talan nem a leg jobb keresztmetszetet adjak az itteni eletrol, de erdekesek.
> Egy biztos itt sincs (mint sehol mashol) kolbaszbol a kerites. Viszont az is igaz, hogy nyelvtudassal, szorgalommal es tehetseggel viheted valamire.
> Az atlag eszakamerikai igen hulye es muveletlen, ezert nekunk bevandorloknak meg van a lehetosegunk az elomenetelre. Persze nem mindenki lessz gazdag. Mas a merce es a lehetoseg.
> Ha megkerdezel 10 Magyar emigranst az itteni eletrol es lehetosegekrol akkor 10 kulombozo valaszt fogsz kapni.
> En egyet tudok mondani ami nem anyagi jellegu, hogy itt az emberek egymashoz valo viszonya sokkal kozvetlenebb, toleransabb es elfogadobb mint magyarorszagon.


*
Kedves Pitti! Köszönöm, hogy rátaláltál és elnyerte a tetszésedet. Már régen terveztem ezt, főként a magyar embereknek, akik tényleg azt hiszik, hogy csak kimennek és ölükbe hullanak a milliók. Azért tetszik ez a videó sorozat, mert aki feltöltötte, az őszinte. Nem kozmetikáz, nem beszél mellé. Nagyon korrekt. Köszönöm az észrevételed! Remélem és bízom, többen felfedezik ezt a sorozatot. Itthon olyan elhanyagoltak a kertek, mindenféle rozsdás vasak, bódék, sufnik. Bizony, bizony teljesen igaz, hogy hiába van egy elhanyagolt házzal szemben egy csilivili, annak az értékét lenyomja a sufnis telek. Minden be van szabályozva, ezért van rend. Ausztriában is meg van határozva, hogy hány évenként kötelező kifesteni a házat, a kerítést, ott sem látni lepusztult falukat. No igen, biztosan vannak, de a többség valóban szép, ápolt.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Január 10)

Tetszik a témád Georgina! 
Jó lenne itt olyanok véleményét olvasni akik ott élnek. Milyen az életük, hogy tudtak beilleszkedni, elképzelésükhöz képest milyen munkát találtak, aki nyelvtudás vagy gyatra nyelvtudással érkezett milyen nehézségekkel találta szembe magát. Mennyi idő után lélegzett fel, hogy innentől simább az út.
Az amit pitti is ír, az emberek egymáshoz való viszonya kinél milyen tapasztalatra épül.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 11)

Beka Holt írta:


> Tetszik a témád Georgina!
> Jó lenne itt olyanok véleményét olvasni akik ott élnek. Milyen az életük, hogy tudtak beilleszkedni, elképzelésükhöz képest milyen munkát találtak, aki nyelvtudás vagy gyatra nyelvtudással érkezett milyen nehézségekkel találta szembe magát. Mennyi idő után lélegzett fel, hogy innentől simább az út.
> Az amit pitti is ír, az emberek egymáshoz való viszonya kinél milyen tapasztalatra épül.


*
Pontosan, nekem is ilyen terveim vannak. Rendkívül érdekesek ezek a videók, jövő héten hétfőn hozom az újabb videókat. De nemcsak Amerika, más országokban is nézzünk körül, ezzel a célzattal ötleteltem. Szívből örülök, hogy tetszik, kár, hogy többen nem röppentek a témámra, ez viszont kissé elszomorít. Persze, a gyakorlat azt mutatja, hogy vannak témák, amelyekre csak hónapok múltán találnak rá a tagjaink, úgy, hogy van még reményem.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 15)

*Őszintén önmagunkhoz és a lehetőségeinkről*
Nosza, akkor folytassuk --tanulmányi kirándulásainkat-- az Ígéret Földjére, Amerikába. Most is, mint az első részben, hatalmas igazságokra találunk rá és okunk van a rádöbbenésre. Hogyan és miként kell(ene) élnünk ott és miben különbözik az amerikai életstílus a miénktől. El kell ismernünk, hogy nagyon is fel kell vérteznünk magunkat. Nemcsak lelkileg, de fizikailag is, hogy ott meg tudjuk vetni a lábunkat. A különbségeket tisztelni illik, az ottani törvényeket és szokásokat betartani. Amennyiben ott szándékozunk élni, az amerikai élet ritmusát, lüktetését fel kell tudni ismernünk, el kell fogadnunk és muszáj az amerikai pörgésbe beszállnunk. Beszéljenek az alábbi videók erről pro és kontra módon.

Ideje: 33:40

Ideje: 13:52

Ideje: 11:18

Ideje: 05:22


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Január 15)

Előrebocsájtom, sosem jártam Amerikában. Amit tudok róla, könyvekből tudom, és néhány olyan közeli ismerőstől-baráttól, akik hosszabb-rövidebb időt ott töltöttek. Tizenéves koromban mint a legtöbb kortársamnak a hatvan-hetvenes években, Amerika a szabadság, a korlátlan lehetőségek országa volt. Az információkat jórészt a Szabad Európa rádióból szereztük. Aztán jött néhány film, ami egy életre belevésődött a tudatunkba. Az egyik az Eper és vér, ami az amerikai diáklázadásokról szólt. A másik az Easy Riders - Szelíd motorosok, aminek a főcímzenéje a Steppenwolf - Born to be wild ma is hallható a médiumokban, de a mostani korosztály már nemigen kapcsolja össze a filmmel. Ami számomra, és tudom a barátaim számára is a reveláció erejével hatott, Michelangelo Antonioni filmje, a Zabriskie Point. Ez egy görög dráma katartikus befejezésével ér véget, a főhősök elbuknak, de az erkölcsi győzelem az övék. A régi Amerikáról nekem Jack London könyvei adtak értékes információkat, bár tudom, mivel ezzel regények, nem tekinthetők hiteles forrásoknak. Azonban mégis, az Aranyásók Alaszkában, Az Országúton nagyon megfogtak. Nem különben Jack Kerouac Úton című könyve. Feleség voltam New Yorkban · Gál Zsuzsanna könyve már a mai korhoz közelebb álló Amerikát mutatja be. Újságíró férje mellett bár maga is zsurnaliszta, egyszerű háziasszonyként él, és az így szerzett tapasztalatait osztja meg az olvasóval.
bőségesen marad ideje arra, hogy felfedezze New Yorkot. Jár-kel a belváros utcarengetegében, drága és olcsó áruházakban, üldögél a strandon, utazik a subway-n, megnézi a „világ legnagyobb" világkiállítását, és emeleti ülésről a Metropolitan opera előadását, felkutatja az ingyen könyvtárat, s megkeresi, hol szórakoznak New York „dühöngő fiataljai", „rácsodálkozik" a technika ezernyi apró és nagy vívmányára. Itt megemlíti, hogy a szállodákban a villanykapcsoló mellett egy kis táblán ez olvasható: Ezt a szobát Edison féle villanyégő világítja meg, nem lehet megenni. Az autók visszapillantó tükrén felirat tájékoztat arról, hogy az abban látott autó közelebb van, mint mennyinek látszik, mert a tükör kicsinyít.
De arról is ír, ami a sok nagyszerűségből pótolhatatlanul hiányzik: a dollárhajszában elveszett emberségről, s arról, hogy az amerikai átlagpolgár általában jól él ugyan, de nem szépen. S az első hónapok után nőttön nő a honvágy, a napfényes oldalak mellett…
A másik John Howard Griffin könyve, a Néger voltam Amerikában. Az üldözött, megcsalt,a rettegő és megvetett ember története ez.Lehettem volna zsidó Németországban,mexikói számos államban,vagy akármelyik,alacsonyabb rendű csoport tagja .A történet ugyanez lett volna. -Ebben a néhány mondatban foglalta össze tapasztalatait Griffin a fehér újságíró,aki hat hetet töltött négerként az USA déli államaiban,a fajüldözés fellegvárában ,s élte a" másodosztályú" állampolgárok nyomorúságos életét.Naplója e hat hét története. Griffin fehér ember, csak bőrszínezővel feketévé változtatta magát. Érdekes dolog olvasni, hogy hogy bánnak vele feketeként, és amikor megszabadul a festéktől, fehérként ugyanazokon a helyeken.
Egyik barátom az abszolút fapados módszert választotta még a nyolcvanas években, lastminute tehát olcsó repülőgéppel nagyon minimális pénzzel kiment Amerikába. Ő akkor már tagja volt egy olyan szervezetnek, aminek tagjai ingyen szállást és kosztot ha kell kis pénzbeli segítséget nyújt a világjáró tagoknak. Járt is nála több, az Egyesült Államokból hazánkba látogató világcsavargó, akiknek ő is enni, inni adott, valamint ott alhattak nála. Az egyikkel én is találkoztam, mert éppen nála voltam. Josie Beechernek hívták a lányt, és valahol a Nagy tavak környékéről jött, ahol egy szigeten lakott a kutyájával, macskájával, valamint néhány tyúkjával. Nos a barátom ennek a szervezetnek a révén egy olyan címlista birtokába jutott, amik megoldották a szállás, és ennivaló problémáit. Azt hiszem, mai napig működik Amerikában a Take a Car Service. Ez arról szól, hogy mondjuk valaki elmegy a keleti partól a nyugati partra kocsival, de vissza már repülőgéppel akar menni, ez a szolgáltató hazajuttatja az autóikat. A barátom az útleve, vízuma jogosítványa segítségével ilyen autókat vezetve járta be Amerikát. Jó sok fotóval is megtámogatta ezt az egy hónapos amerikai utat. Mondta, hogy a kocsikat feltankolva adják át, de a menetközbeni tankolást a vezetőnek kell fizetni. Meg van adva egy időpont, amire az autót át kell adni a gazdájának. Mivel nagy távolságokról van szó, ez nem óra perc pontosságú, de ha egy adott időt túllép a késés, körözést adnak ki ellene. 
A másik információforrásom egy tőlem pár évvel idősebb nyugdíjas újságíró barátom, akinek a nagybátyja még ötvenhatban ment ki. Nem részletezem, a NASA egyik vezető mérnöke lett, és Los Angeles mellett, Beverly Hillsben lakik. Ő több alkalommal is kivitette a barátomat magához. Nos ettől a barátomtól tudom, hogy az amerikaiak többsége nagyon jól megtanulja hogyan kell pénzt csinálni (to make money) ahogy ők mondják, de azon kívül nyilván tisztelet a kivételnek, nem értenek semmihez. Ez igaz a barátom egyébként nem buta nagybátyjára is. Egy példa: Egy hasonló barkácsáruházban, mint itthon az OBI, vagy a Praktiker, megvett egy grillező, szalonnasütő kitet, úgymond lapra szerelve, azaz a csomagban minden ott volt a szerszámoktól, a téglákig, a habarcshoz szükséges anyagokig, és egy nagyon szájbarágós használati utasításig. Ez már évek óta ott porosodott az udvar sarkában. A barátom egy unalmas napján nekiállt és megépítette a grillezőt. Tudni kell, nem sok műszaki vénája van, mivel egész életében újságíró volt. Mondja, hogy a nagybátyja annyira csodálkozott, hogy meg tudta csinálni, mintha egy hordozórakétát épített volna a kertben. A szomszéd meg átszólt, hogy ha neki is megépít egy ilyet, ad kétszáz dollárt. Mint a barátom mondja, a hétköznapi beszéd annyira primitív, hogy gyakorlatilag a simple presenttel, és kétszáz szóval el lehet lenni. Egyszer eltévedt, és egy idegentől megkérdezte: Excuse me Sir, could you tell me how can I get to this address? És mutatta a papírra írt címet. Az illető alig akarta megérteni mit akar. Otthon a nagybátyja felvilágosította, hogy ha csak annyit mond: Hi! How can I get there? És mutatja a papírt, azt hamarabb megérti. Na azt hiszem jó hosszúra nyúlt ez az iromány, átadom a lehetőséget tőlem autentikusabb személyeknek.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 15)

kishenceg írta:


> Előrebocsájtom, sosem jártam Amerikában. Amit tudok róla, könyvekből tudom, és néhány olyan közeli ismerőstől-baráttól, akik hosszabb-rövidebb időt ott töltöttek. Tizenéves koromban mint a legtöbb kortársamnak a hatvan-hetvenes években, Amerika a szabadság, a korlátlan lehetőségek országa volt. Az információkat jórészt a Szabad Európa rádióból szereztük. Aztán jött néhány film, ami egy életre belevésődött a tudatunkba. Az egyik az Eper és vér, ami az amerikai diáklázadásokról szólt. A másik az Easy Riders - Szelíd motorosok, aminek a főcímzenéje a Steppenwolf - Born to be wild ma is hallható a médiumokban, de a mostani korosztály már nemigen kapcsolja össze a filmmel. Ami számomra, és tudom a barátaim számára is a reveláció erejével hatott, Michelangelo Antonioni filmje, a Zabriskie Point. Ez egy görög dráma katartikus befejezésével ér véget, a főhősök elbuknak, de az erkölcsi győzelem az övék. A régi Amerikáról nekem Jack London könyvei adtak értékes információkat, bár tudom, mivel ezzel regények, nem tekinthetők hiteles forrásoknak. Azonban mégis, az Aranyásók Alaszkában, Az Országúton nagyon megfogtak. Nem különben Jack Kerouac Úton című könyve. Feleség voltam New Yorkban · Gál Zsuzsanna könyve már a mai korhoz közelebb álló Amerikát mutatja be. Újságíró férje mellett bár maga is zsurnaliszta, egyszerű háziasszonyként él, és az így szerzett tapasztalatait osztja meg az olvasóval.
> bőségesen marad ideje arra, hogy felfedezze New Yorkot. Jár-kel a belváros utcarengetegében, drága és olcsó áruházakban, üldögél a strandon, utazik a subway-n, megnézi a „világ legnagyobb" világkiállítását, és emeleti ülésről a Metropolitan opera előadását, felkutatja az ingyen könyvtárat, s megkeresi, hol szórakoznak New York „dühöngő fiataljai", „rácsodálkozik" a technika ezernyi apró és nagy vívmányára. Itt megemlíti, hogy a szállodákban a villanykapcsoló mellett egy kis táblán ez olvasható: Ezt a szobát Edison féle villanyégő világítja meg, nem lehet megenni. Az autók visszapillantó tükrén felirat tájékoztat arról, hogy az abban látott autó közelebb van, mint mennyinek látszik, mert a tükör kicsinyít.
> De arról is ír, ami a sok nagyszerűségből pótolhatatlanul hiányzik: a dollárhajszában elveszett emberségről, s arról, hogy az amerikai átlagpolgár általában jól él ugyan, de nem szépen. S az első hónapok után nőttön nő a honvágy, a napfényes oldalak mellett…
> A másik John Howard Griffin könyve, a Néger voltam Amerikában. Az üldözött, megcsalt,a rettegő és megvetett ember története ez.Lehettem volna zsidó Németországban,mexikói számos államban,vagy akármelyik,alacsonyabb rendű csoport tagja .A történet ugyanez lett volna. -Ebben a néhány mondatban foglalta össze tapasztalatait Griffin a fehér újságíró,aki hat hetet töltött négerként az USA déli államaiban,a fajüldözés fellegvárában ,s élte a" másodosztályú" állampolgárok nyomorúságos életét.Naplója e hat hét története. Griffin fehér ember, csak bőrszínezővel feketévé változtatta magát. Érdekes dolog olvasni, hogy hogy bánnak vele feketeként, és amikor megszabadul a festéktől, fehérként ugyanazokon a helyeken.
> ...


*
A könyvek felsorolását is köszönöm, biztosan lesz aki rákattan! Érdekes volt a hozzászólásod.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 23)

*Amerika és az ott élők adóhoz, munkához való viszonya
Mi az, amiben különbözik a magyarországitól?*
Lenne mit tanulnunk, tegyük is meg. Az okos mindig a más sikereiből és bukásából tanul, a buta hárítja, sőt azt hiszi, hogy az a jó amit ő csinál, mert ő tévedhetetlen. Ez mennyire nem így van, hogy ezt időben felismerjük, kattanjunk a legújabban behozott videókra, mert érdemes.
**Ideje: 04'52"

**Ideje: 10'36"

**Ideje: 5'54"

**Ideje: 1'46"

Várom a hozzászólásokat, véleményeket!


----------



## setni (2018 Január 23)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Amerika és az ott élők adóhoz, munkához való viszonya
> Mi az, amiben különbözik a magyarországitól?*
> Lenne mit tanulnunk, tegyük is meg. Az okos mindig a más sikereiből és bukásából tanul, a buta hárítja, sőt azt hiszi, hogy az a jó amit ő csinál, mert ő tévedhetetlen. Ez mennyire nem így van, hogy ezt időben felismerjük, kattanjunk a legújabban behozott videókra, mert érdemes.
> **Ideje: 04'52"
> ...


Érdekes videók!!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 23)

setni írta:


> Érdekes videók!!


*
Ezt szerettem volna elérni, hogy minél többen lássák mi a különbség a két ország között. Mit kellene megtanulni, mert volna mit.
Elsősorban a munkához való hozzá állást, az ötleteket, s most amit behoztam, az adózás alól nem kibújni, de becsülettel megfizetni. Az volna ildomos. Igaz, ebben fene nagy szerepe van annak, hogy kis hazánkban azt kiáltják ki "hösnek", aki megtalálja a kiskapukat és össze-vissza csal. Nincs itt helye, de mégis meg kell írnom, hogy sok vállalkozó úgy jelenti be a munkavállalóit, hogy 4 órára, aztán 8, v. akár 12 órában is dolgoztatja őket. Az is igaz, a különböző +órákat (no nem mindet, csak a megállapodásuk szerinti mennyiséget) borítékban, külön fizeti, aminek nincs nyoma sehol. Tehát a nyugdíjban, de az esetleges betegállomány igénybe vételénél sem lesz található a munkavállaló számláján. Többen ebbe kénytelenek belenyugodni, mert ha nem tetszik, el lehet ballagni. Van akiket egyáltalán nem jelentenek be, csak és kizárólag zsebbe fizetnek. Így a munkavállaló boldog azért, mert helyben tudott elhelyezkedni, pénzt keres és nem szorul közmunkára, vagy nélkülözésre. Nem kell a városba utaznia, mert az utazás is +pénzbe kerülne, ami erősen megcsappantaná a bevételt. Ez egy ördögi kör, amiből nehéz kiugrani, no persze, hogy ki a hunyó? Nem írom le, mert lekiabálják a fejemet, miszerint ez nem politikai topic. De valahol ott kellene keresni, amire én most nem utalhatok.


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 24)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Ezt szerettem volna elérni, hogy minél többen lássák mi a különbség a két ország között. Mit kellene megtanulni, mert volna mit.
> Elsősorban a munkához való hozzá állást, az ötleteket, s most amit behoztam, az adózás alól nem kibújni, de becsülettel megfizetni. Az volna ildomos.


Nincs realitása teljesen elméleti amit írsz
Amelyik videóba belenéztem az maximális szolgáltatás.maximális árakon
Azokhoz a beruházásokhoz nincsen fizetőképes piac
Dőreség egy USA-t hasonlítani, ahol ki tudja hány száz éve kialakult a gazdag réteg akinek ezek a nem olcsó szolgáltatók tudnak dolgozni.
A munkához való hozzá álláshoz persze nem kell milliós beruházás.
Ahhoz a lelkiismeretes és jó munkavégzés kell.
A konkurenciát már ez is űbereli
Még csak nem is kell hozzá adóelkerülést csinálni
Szóval élméleti és 200 év

Ja és csak kíváncsiságból a lángos mennyibe kerül
Ja persze _Wall Street_


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 24)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Ez a videó sorozat őszintén, sőt nyersen mutatja meg, hogy mi a különbség az ott élők és az átlag magyar emberek között. Munkában, életfelfogásban, -stílusban? Ezt viszont semmiképpen nem írnám le, mert ennek felfedése a videókra vár.


Bemutatni lehet
De példaként felmutatni értelmetlen
Épp olyan mintha az USA orvosi műhiba pereket
a magyar viszonyokkal vetné össze valaki és mintának adná: így tedd
Irracionális
Mert a rendszer és az ország működés más!!
Földrajzi és időtávlat is más


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 24)

tornando írta:


> Bemutatni lehet
> De példaként felmutatni értelmetlen
> Épp olyan mintha az USA orvosi műhiba pereket
> a magyar viszonyokkal vetné össze valaki és mintának adná: így tedd
> ...


*
Kedves Tornando, 
a különbségeknek nagyon is tudatában vagyok. Éppen ezeket hangsúlyozottan hoztam be. Minden más, az emberek felfogása és viselkedése is. Sőt a munkához való hozzá állása is. Nem érzem, hogy értelmetlen munkát csinálnék. Nem érzem azt, hogy feleslegesen néztem meg annyi videót, amelyek közül választottam ki, amelyeket beválogattam.
Megmutatni szerettem volna azt, mert van aki itt Magyarországon él, s talán dédelget olyan álmot, hogy megpróbálja máshol és másképpen élni az életét. Nem elijeszteni, de lökni sem akarnék senkit semerre. 
Mindenki legszemélyesebb magánügye, hogyan és hol éli le az életét. Nemcsak tőlünk, de anyagi hátterünktől, egészségi állapotunktól, sőt korunktól is függ, hogyan és mikor lépünk. Ezt az egyik videó részletesen ki is tárgyalja. Mérhetetlen oda figyeléssel és jóakarattal hoztam be ezeket. Ha nem érdekel, szíved joga, csak azt nem írhatod le, hogy értelmetlen. Ha annak látod, ez a Te döntésed. Többen viszont örömmel fogadták és fogadják. S, ennek tudatában folytatom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 6)

*Még mindig az őszinteségről. Kivel legyünk kíméletlenül őszinték? *
Önmagunkhoz és mindazokhoz, akiket igazán szeretünk és tisztelünk. Fel kell mérni a lehetőségeinket, az erőnket, a kitartásunkat. Mennyire tudunk váltani, nemcsak hazát, de berögzött szokásainkat. Mennyire tudjuk bevállalni azt, hogy Amerikában mi megyünk a munka után és nem a munka jön utánunk. Magyarul, ha kapsz egy jó állást, fejvesztve add el a házad, ne törődj a kerteddel, a medencéddel, a szomszédaiddal, pakolj és foglald el. Ha azt is fel kell dobni: a házad, a megszokott környezeted, egy következő állás, egy jobb lehetőség miatt, ne bánd. Amerikában minden másként működik.
Meg kell tanulnunk elengedni a dolgokat.
Amerikában nem halmozzák a dédnagymama csetreszeit, csak azért, mert már az eleink is ezt tették, ide meg oda pakolták.
Amerikában semmi nem így működik.
Az viszont igen, hogy a pakolj-pucolj-foglald el-teremtsd meg az új életed csak azzal, hogy a lehetőségekbe bele kell tudni kapaszkodnod.
Amerikában már az iskolák is mások, jó, ha ebbe is belenézhetünk.
Nosza, akkor kezdjük is el újabb sorozatunk gyöngyszemeit ne csak fényezzük, de nézzük is meg. Közelről:

Ideje: 03:46

Ideje: 09:41

Végül, érdemes megnézni azt, hogy sokféle ember, többféle kultúra és mégis jól megférnek egymással.
Ideje: 52:10
*
Egy érdekes szösszenet, a parkoló jelzésekről - Amerikában - Ezt itthon is be lehetne vezetni. Okos, praktikus, jó dolog.
Ideje: 03:13


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 7)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Még mindig az őszinteségről. Kivel legyünk kíméletlenül őszinték? *
> Önmagunkhoz és mindazokhoz, akiket igazán szeretünk és tisztelünk. Fel kell mérni a lehetőségeinket, az erőnket, a kitartásunkat. Mennyire tudunk váltani, nemcsak hazát, de berögzött szokásainkat. Mennyire tudjuk bevállalni azt, hogy Amerikában mi megyünk a munka után és nem a munka jön utánunk. Magyarul, ha kapsz egy jó állást, fejvesztve add el a házad, ne törődj a kerteddel, a medencéddel, a szomszédaiddal, pakolj és foglald el. Ha azt is fel kell dobni: a házad, a megszokott környezeted, egy következő állás, egy jobb lehetőség miatt, ne bánd. Amerikában minden másként működik.
> Meg kell tanulnunk elengedni a dolgokat.
> Amerikában nem halmozzák a dédnagymama csetreszeit, csak azért, mert már az eleink is ezt tették, ide meg oda pakolták.
> ...


Szerintem senkivel. Kíméletlenül senkivel, mert azzal akarva-akaratlanul belemászunk a másik privát szférájába. Teljesen mindegy milyen társadalmi álarcot visel az illető, ami alatta van, az a legtöbb esetben nem egyezik meg a mutatott álarccal, még olyan esetben sem, amikor közeli ismerősről, ne adj' Isten családtagról van szó.
Elmesélek egy velem megtörtént esetet. Megtehetem, mert azóta több, mint 30 év telt el. Már nagyon szét-fele ment a szekerünk rúdja a volt feleségemmel, és lényegében a közös lakcímen kívül más nem nagyon kötött minket össze. Hogy-hogy nem, beleszerelmesedtem egy kolléganőbe, akivel akkoriban egy munkahelyen dolgoztunk. De nagyon. Voltak korábban szeretőim, de ott érzelmi szálakról nem nagyon lehetett beszélni, legtöbb esetben csak a mirigyjáték szintjéig ment a dolog, de ez más volt. Úgy gondoltam, meg kell mondjam a feleségemnek, és hogy ha nem tudok ebből kilábalni válás lesz a dolog vége. Mivel mint említettem, már annyira kihűlt a kapcsolatunk, hogy évek óta nem volt köztünk sem testi, sem lelki kapcsolat, azt hittem, ezzel nem fogok különösebb sebet okozni, viszont úgy tartottam becsületesnek, hogy elmondjam a dolgot, ne érje meglepetésként ami esetleg bekövetkezik. Hát alaposan csalódtam. Olyan patáliát rendezett, amilyet a 15 éves kapcsolatunk alatt még nem láttam tőle. Mondtam az ex nejemnek, hogy próbálok küzdeni ez ellen a szerelem ellen, és szeretném megmenteni a házasságomat. Végül is leszámoltam a munkahelyemről, elmentem máshová dolgozni, hogy ne is lássam azt a lányt. Soha többé nem találkoztunk. Ennek ellenére pár év múlva elváltunk a volt feleségemmel egymástól. Szóval egy cirkuszt megspóroltam volna, ha nem vagyok kíméletlenül őszinte. Hazudni nem szeretek, de inkább magamban tartok dolgokat, hogy fölöslegesen ne konfrontálódjak a környezetemmel.
Benedek István írt egy két kötetes könyvet annó, a címe: Csineva. Nem részletezem, aki akarja olvassa el, innen a CH-ról is le lehet tölteni, Én még a hetvenes években olvastam először, természetesen nyomtatott könyvben, ami mai napig is ott van a könyvespolcomon. A főhős szenvedett kényszeres igazmondásban. A könyvből kiderül emiatt mennyi tragédia, szomorúság, veszteség kísérte az egész életútját. Nem hazudnia kellett volna, csak kicsit diplomatikusabbnak lenni.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Február 7)

Bojana , már megbocsájts , tudom itt nemszabad kritizálni , mert olyanok leszünk akkor mint a gólyák -huzhatunk tovább ! De ha esetleg Neked annyira megfelö és csodás Amerika akkor miért nem már ott élsz régota ??? Aztán nehogy már elmeséld mindenkinek jot tesz egy ma itt , holnap ott dolgozom és viszem a családom magammal mint a málhás szamár ! Az azért ott sem igymüködik ! Ezt én itt Németországban nap mint nap látom a szomszédaimnál , akik naponta 1-200 Km-t utazgatnak a munkahelyükre . Kérdezed miért nemköltözik oda ? Egészen egyszerü , mert egyrészük földhöz kötött , tartja mondjuk az a marék föld , mert a háza melsyett pár éve épitett fel nemtudja eladni mert ma már nemnagyon akarnak az emberek falura költözni . Vagy mondjuk mert nemtudja a fizetéséböl a lakbért megfizetni , van ám ilyen is ! Szóval nem olyan nagyon csilli-villi mindenkinek az élete mint esetleg Te ezt itt elmeséled , nemkételkedem benne , de van és volt elég 56-os meg késöbb is kiment akik ár év után már ha nemis ismerték el hangosan , de megbánták kimenetelüket . Ha van elég anyagi háttered, állás lehetöséged akkor nemvitatom . Igaz én konzervativ vagyok és tanulatlan, meg az is tény , hogy engem már nem szédit meg a sok piiinz !


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 7)

kishenceg írta:


> Szerintem senkivel. Kíméletlenül senkivel, mert azzal akarva-akaratlanul belemászunk a másik privát szférájába. Teljesen mindegy milyen társadalmi álarcot visel az illető, ami alatta van, az a legtöbb esetben nem egyezik meg a mutatott álarccal, még olyan esetben sem, amikor közeli ismerősről, ne adj' Isten családtagról van szó.
> Elmesélek egy velem megtörtént esetet. Megtehetem, mert azóta több, mint 30 év telt el. Már nagyon szét-fele ment a szekerünk rúdja a volt feleségemmel, és lényegében a közös lakcímen kívül más nem nagyon kötött minket össze. Hogy-hogy nem, beleszerelmesedtem egy kolléganőbe, akivel akkoriban egy munkahelyen dolgoztunk. De nagyon. Voltak korábban szeretőim, de ott érzelmi szálakról nem nagyon lehetett beszélni, legtöbb esetben csak a mirigyjáték szintjéig ment a dolog, de ez más volt. Úgy gondoltam, meg kell mondjam a feleségemnek, és hogy ha nem tudok ebből kilábalni válás lesz a dolog vége. Mivel mint említettem, már annyira kihűlt a kapcsolatunk, hogy évek óta nem volt köztünk sem testi, sem lelki kapcsolat, azt hittem, ezzel nem fogok különösebb sebet okozni, viszont úgy tartottam becsületesnek, hogy elmondjam a dolgot, ne érje meglepetésként ami esetleg bekövetkezik. Hát alaposan csalódtam. Olyan patáliát rendezett, amilyet a 15 éves kapcsolatunk alatt még nem láttam tőle. Mondtam az ex nejemnek, hogy próbálok küzdeni ez ellen a szerelem ellen, és szeretném megmenteni a házasságomat. Végül is leszámoltam a munkahelyemről, elmentem máshová dolgozni, hogy ne is lássam azt a lányt. Soha többé nem találkoztunk. Ennek ellenére pár év múlva elváltunk a volt feleségemmel egymástól. Szóval egy cirkuszt megspóroltam volna, ha nem vagyok kíméletlenül őszinte. Hazudni nem szeretek, de inkább magamban tartok dolgokat, hogy fölöslegesen ne konfrontálódjak a környezetemmel.
> Benedek István írt egy két kötetes könyvet annó, a címe: Csineva. Nem részletezem, aki akarja olvassa el, innen a CH-ról is le lehet tölteni, Én még a hetvenes években olvastam először, természetesen nyomtatott könyvben, ami mai napig is ott van a könyvespolcomon. A főhős szenvedett kényszeres igazmondásban. A könyvből kiderül emiatt mennyi tragédia, szomorúság, veszteség kísérte az egész életútját. Nem hazudnia kellett volna, csak kicsit diplomatikusabbnak lenni.


*
Kedves Kishenceg!
Az igazmondásommal többször a fejemre varázsoltam pár téglát. Ez így igaz. Ezért később elő- előfordult, hogy elhallgattam a történteket. Kényelemből. Akkor meg az rágott, hogy el ne szóljam magam akár tettben, akár szóban. Sokan azt mondják, amiről nem tudunk, az nem is fáj. Biztosan igaz, no meg annyira keresni sem kell az őszinteséget, mert az időnként kemény. De ez más, itt pedig más okból nyitottam az őszinteség szóval. 
*
Ebben a topikban csak azért nyitottam őszinteséggel, hogy az mennyire fontos akkor, ha a saját életünkről van szó, hogy birjuk-e, el tudjuk-e viselni a más kultúrát, a más élettempót? Csak erre értettem. _Udvarfy_ is nagyon nem értett meg engem, én nem szervezem kifelé az utakat, nem rábeszélek, de olyan sokszor megüti a fülemet, hogy ott jobb, meg ezért, meg azért. Az őszinteséget arra értettem, hogy vegyük észre a negatívumokat is. 
Az egyik öcsém, több évtizede Amerikában él. Ő is költözött, egyik helyről a másikra a munka után. Most már nem nagyon van kedve, de naponta irgalmatlanul sok kilométert utazik. Már attól elfárad, már nem mai fiú. Azon túl, benne van a magyar vér, a röghöz kötöttség. Éppen tavaly beszéltem vele erről, mert itthon volt. Ő is megszerette azt a bokrot, azt a szomszédot, azt a boltot, és nehezen váltott. De a munkája miatt muszáj volt. S, Amerikában ez a trendi, ez az élet. Ott semmihez nem ragaszkodnak csak addig, amíg arra érdemes. Jómagam aztán végképpen röghöz kötött vagyok, úgy ragaszkodom a diófáimhoz, mintha ide születtem volna, ahol most élek. Pedig mennyire nem így van. 44-45 éves voltam, amikor ide költöztünk. Igaz, szisztematikusan kerestem azt a házat, ahol VAN diófa, ez volt a régi mániám. No itt kettő is akadt, no ezért el nem tudnám hagyni ezt a házat, no meg a fagerendás plafonért sem. Már kicsi koromban amikor a Dédimnél nyaraltam, már akkor ácsingóztam, ha egyszer megnövök, nekem is ilyen házam lesz! - mondogattam. Beteljesült. Szeretem a csetreszeimet, nehezen válok, sőt nem is tudnék megválni tőlük. Ezért is írtam, bíztattam mindenkit, akinek az kattog az agyában, hogy megy, hogy bele tud-e illeszkedni az ottani világba? Csak ezért írtam az őszinteségről.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 7)

udvarfy írta:


> Bojana , már megbocsájts , tudom itt nemszabad kritizálni , mert olyanok leszünk akkor mint a gólyák -huzhatunk tovább ! De ha esetleg Neked annyira megfelö és csodás Amerika akkor miért nem már ott élsz régota ??? Aztán nehogy már elmeséld mindenkinek jot tesz egy ma itt , holnap ott dolgozom és viszem a családom magammal mint a málhás szamár ! Az azért ott sem igymüködik ! Ezt én itt Németországban nap mint nap látom a szomszédaimnál , akik naponta 1-200 Km-t utazgatnak a munkahelyükre . Kérdezed miért nemköltözik oda ? Egészen egyszerü , mert egyrészük földhöz kötött , tartja mondjuk az a marék föld , mert a háza melsyett pár éve épitett fel nemtudja eladni mert ma már nemnagyon akarnak az emberek falura költözni . Vagy mondjuk mert nemtudja a fizetéséböl a lakbért megfizetni , van ám ilyen is ! Szóval nem olyan nagyon csilli-villi mindenkinek az élete mint esetleg Te ezt itt elmeséled , nemkételkedem benne , de van és volt elég 56-os meg késöbb is kiment akik ár év után már ha nemis ismerték el hangosan , de megbánták kimenetelüket . Ha van elég anyagi háttered, állás lehetöséged akkor nemvitatom . Igaz én konzervativ vagyok és tanulatlan, meg az is tény , hogy engem már nem szédit meg a sok piiinz !


*
Kedves Udvarfy!
Nagyon, de nagyon félreértettél. Én nem akarnám kilapátolni honfitársainkat, sőt, éppen arra intem minden olyan kiutazni akarót, hogy őszinte legyen önmagához. Mennyire tudja felvenni a kinti szokásokat, a kinti élet ütemet? Mennyire tud megfelelni a kinti követelményeknek? Ha a videókat megnézted volna, ezt kétlem, akkor nem gondolnál arra, amire. Éppen a meggondolásra intem az embereket, hogy csak az induljon, aki érzi, hogy van benne annyi kakaó (erő), hogy mindezt végig tudja csinálni. S, megéri-e az a pénz, amit ott keres(ne), hogy emiatt elhagyja a megszokott életterét? Ha pedig úgy érzi, hogy az ottani világba bele tudna illeszkedni, akkor menjen, élje az életét, legyen sikeres és boldog.
Fiatal koromban szerte-szana utaztam, Európában, a legtávolabbi hely Mongólia volt. Amerikában soha nem jártam. Én nem tudnék ott élni túl mélyek már az itthoni gyökereim. Ragaszkodom a házacskámhoz, a diófáimhoz, a megszokott életteremhez. Én már nem tudnék áttelepülni, de a gyerekeim sem. Pedig egyik gyerekemet sem fogom vissza, mindig arra intem őket, miattam ne fékezzék magukat. Ha úgy ítélik meg, hogy külföldön jobban tudnának boldogulni, induljanak. Egyik sem töri magát. 
Ami az anyagi dolgokat illeti, nagyon is tudom azt, hogy mit jelent a nincs és a holnap majd lesz mondat. De azt is ismerem, hogy ha nincs, akkor nem nyugszom bele és addig nyüzsgök, amíg lesz, de lesz, mindenképpen. Sajnálom, nagyon sajnálom, hogy nem nézted meg szisztematikusan a videókat, amiket behoztam. Nagyon keményen válogattam, nem is tudom hányat néztem meg, amíg döntöttem, hogy ezt vagy azt behozom és az okot, hogy miért is azt választottam, amelyiket.


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 7)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Kedves Udvarfy!
> Nagyon, de nagyon félreértettél. Én nem akarnám kilapátolni honfitársainkat, sőt, éppen arra intem minden olyan kiutazni akarót, hogy őszinte legyen önmagához. Mennyire tudja felvenni a kinti szokásokat, a kinti élet ütemet? .


Én a pesti élet ütemét sem tudnám felvenni. Nem a korom miatt. Fiatalon sem volt az én világom. Pest azoknak való, akik ott születtek, ott nőttek fel, és magukénak érzik az ottani tempót, szokásokat. Van pár ismerősöm, akik egy jobb élet reményében Pestre költöztek. Több fizetés, karrierlehetőség, sok színház, és egyéb kulturális lehetőség. Egyiknek nem jött be. A fizetés még csak-csak jobb lett, mint vidéken, de a munka... Miskolcon a Megyei művelődési központban műsorszervező volt. A Diósgyőri Várjátékokat is ő szervezte. Pesten a GSM telefontársaságnál ( nem írok nevet, ez itt nem a reklám helye) lett telefonos üzletkötő. Azaz vigéc. Fizetés akkor volt több, ha agyonhajtotta magát. Mire egész heti hajtás után hétvégén mehettek volna a férjével valahová a Dunakanyarba kirándulni vagy moziba, színházba, az egész heti szennyest lehetett mosni, a szaladó lakást takarítani. Reggel hatkor kelés, este kilenc körül találkoztak. A férj angolul. franciául, oroszul németül perfekt beszélő, gyengeáramú üzemmérnöki végzettségű ember, vidéken egy számítástechnikai cég felső menedzsmentjében dolgozott. Pesten ő is üzletkötősködött, közben posztgraduális képzés keretében egy olyan képesítést szerzett, amivel végül Németországban kötöttek ki. Nem voltak boldogok Pesten. Németországban sem azok, de ott legalább a férj keres annyit, amiből anyagilag stabilan megélnek. A karrier érdekében gyereket sem vállaltak. Most meg már késő lenne, velem egyidős a férj. Én 64 éves vagyok. Miskolcon a Komlőstetőn szép nagy társasházi téglalakásuk volt, Bükk hegységre néző panorámával. Az ma is Miskolc elit városrésze. Volt kocsijuk, minden hétvégén volt vagy színház, vagy mozi, vagy kirándulás a Bükkbe, vagy távolabbra. Tudom, mert gyakran voltak közös programjaink.
Egy másik ismerősöm, egy tőlem lényegesen fiatalabb, attraktív külsejű nő. Informatikusi felsőfokú végzettség, erős középhaladó angoltudás, CNC programozói plusz szakma. Miskolcon egy jól menő számítástechnikai cégnél jól megfizetett állás. Tanácsom ellenére felment Pestre dolgozni. Mondtam neki, nem az fog számítani mi van a fejében, hanem mi van a lába közt. Meg is sértődött, pár évig nem beszéltünk. *Itt is kíméletlenül őszinte voltam.* Utána ő kereste meg velem a kapcsolatot, elnézést kért, és azt mondta, sajnos nekem lett igazam. Azóta kint él Hollandiában, valami konzervgyárban lengyel vendégmunkások csoportvezetője, nem boldog. Facebookon lazán tartjuk a kapcsolatot. Nem ment férjhez, nincs családja.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 7)

kishenceg írta:


> Én a pesti élet ütemét sem tudnám felvenni. Nem a korom miatt. Fiatalon sem volt az én világom. Pest azoknak való, akik ott születtek, ott nőttek fel, és magukénak érzik az ottani tempót, szokásokat. Van pár ismerősöm, akik egy jobb élet reményében Pestre költöztek. Több fizetés, karrierlehetőség, sok színház, és egyéb kulturális lehetőség. Egyiknek nem jött be. A fizetés még csak-csak jobb lett, mint vidéken, de a munka... Miskolcon a Megyei művelődési központban műsorszervező volt. A Diósgyőri Várjátékokat is ő szervezte. Pesten a GSM telefontársaságnál ( nem írok nevet, ez itt nem a reklám helye) lett telefonos üzletkötő. Azaz vigéc. Fizetés akkor volt több, ha agyonhajtotta magát. Mire egész heti hajtás után hétvégén mehettek volna a férjével valahová a Dunakanyarba kirándulni vagy moziba, színházba, az egész heti szennyest lehetett mosni, a szaladó lakást takarítani. Reggel hatkor kelés, este kilenc körül találkoztak. A férj angolul. franciául, oroszul németül perfekt beszélő, gyengeáramú üzemmérnöki végzettségű ember, vidéken egy számítástechnikai cég felső menedzsmentjében dolgozott. Pesten ő is üzletkötősködött, közben posztgraduális képzés keretében egy olyan képesítést szerzett, amivel végül Németországban kötöttek ki. Nem voltak boldogok Pesten. Németországban sem azok, de ott legalább a férj keres annyit, amiből anyagilag stabilan megélnek. A karrier érdekében gyereket sem vállaltak. Most meg már késő lenne, velem egyidős a férj. Én 64 éves vagyok. Miskolcon a Komlőstetőn szép nagy társasházi téglalakásuk volt, Bükk hegységre néző panorámával. Az ma is Miskolc elit városrésze. Volt kocsijuk, minden hétvégén volt vagy színház, vagy mozi, vagy kirándulás a Bükkbe, vagy távolabbra. Tudom, mert gyakran voltak közös programjaink.
> Egy másik ismerősöm, egy tőlem lényegesen fiatalabb, attraktív külsejű nő. Informatikusi felsőfokú végzettség, erős középhaladó angoltudás, CNC programozói plusz szakma. Miskolcon egy jól menő számítástechnikai cégnél jól megfizetett állás. Tanácsom ellenére felment Pestre dolgozni. Mondtam neki, nem az fog számítani mi van a fejében, hanem mi van a lába közt. Meg is sértődött, pár évig nem beszéltünk. *Itt is kíméletlenül őszinte voltam.* Utána ő kereste meg velem a kapcsolatot, elnézést kért, és azt mondta, sajnos nekem lett igazam. Azóta kint él Hollandiában, valami konzervgyárban lengyel vendégmunkások csoportvezetője, nem boldog. Facebookon lazán tartjuk a kapcsolatot. Nem ment férjhez, nincs családja.


*
Kedves Kishenceg, bizony, bizony a pénz valóban nemcsak épít, de rombolni is tud. Van amikor szerényen, egymást szeretve élnek emberek. Aztán van amiért meglódul az életük, s közben elveszítik a saját életüket, de egymást is. Bizony mondom, nehéz a döntés, amikor válaszút elé állít minket a nagybetűs Sors, vagy nevezhetném Életnek akár.
Ez a dal pontosan vissza adja azt, hogy mi az igazi érték: No meg ez is igaz: De sokszor, de sokan nem tudják hol lakik a boldogság? Vagy ha megtalálták, hagyják, hogy kifolyjon az ujjaik közül.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 13)

*Nézzünk át ismét "Ámerikába", hogyan is megy ott az élet?*
Utazás. Érdemes megfigyelni azt, hogy ott hogyan? Milyen érdekes, lyukat, kátyut miért nem látni?! 
Ideje: 6'34"

Mennyit vergődünk autónk levizsgáztatása előtt? Hol kellene? Mennyiért és mibe fog kerülni? Amerikában így csinálják:
Ideje: 1'23"

15'04"

7'28"
No és ez is követendő példa. A parkoló őr is mosolyog, nem morgós és nem depis. Aki ki-, felszolgál, segít - mosolyognak és nem morogván utasítanak. Ezt (is) el kellene tanulni... Aztán ez a testépítő sport-telep?! Szabadtéri és itt vannak a különböző gépek, Siófokon is van nálunk hasonló, de talán több is kellene. Még nem fedezték fel, ennek a magyar piacát, a lehetőséget.
Más.
Amit Magyarországon rosszul csinálnak, értelmetlenül - és Amerikában, Németországban praktikusan és költséghatékonyan:
Idő: 3'29"


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 2)

*Magyar család az indiánok földjén... (1.)
*
„A Miccosukeeban többféle programot kínálnak az érdeklődőknek, például van egy múzeum, ahol megnézhetjük, hogy hogyan éltek, milyen körülmények között laktak az itt élő indiánok.
Jelen esetben a szeminol indiánokról beszélünk, legalábbis a miccosukeek a szeminol indiánok közül kivált törzs, a két törzs korábban együtt élt. A szeminol indiánok az 1700-as évek második felében jelentek meg Floridában, az Everglades mocsaraiban éltek, cölöpre épült házaikban, egészen addig, míg a fehér ember el nem kezdett a mocsaras területek iránt is érdeklődni.
Több háborút is vívtak, a szeminolok és a miccosukeek bennszülöttek voltak, de nem Florida eredeti őslakosai, nem ezért, de 1832-ben kitelepítették őket, azonban mintegy 500 indián a maradás mellett döntött.
1934-ben ismerték el a szeminol nemzet szuverenitását. Az itt élő indiánok ennek az 500 indiánnak a leszármazottai. A miccosukeek, mintegy 332 km2-en élnek, de ez nem összefüggő terület. Ide szándékoztunk mi ellátogatni.
Az út korántsem volt olyan látványos, mint mondjuk Key Westre, de azért unalmasnak sem mondanám. Sem tengert, sem óceánt nem láttunk már, helyette viszont láthattunk hatalmas kertészeteket, ahol nem fenyőket nevelgetnek, mint nálunk, hanem pálmákat.
Fura volt látni a szállításra váró pálmacsemetéket földlabdában, de valószínűleg a floridaiaknak meg az itteni kertészet lenne furcsa. Szintén hatalmas üvegházakat láttunk, melyben a feliratok szerint orchideákat nevelnek. Ha legközelebb arra járunk, megnézzük.
Az utunk útépítéseken vezetett keresztül, de csak egy helyen kellett állni hosszabb ideig, mert váltva engedték a forgalmat, viszont itt tudtunk nézelődni, na nem az építkezés volt érdekes, hanem, hogy a csatornában ami mellett álltunk fel-felbukkant időnként egy-egy aligátor fej a víz felszínén.
A csatornában elég sok aligátor élhet, a csatorna szélén is építőmunkások dolgoztak, de az ő biztonságukra egy háló vigyázott. Először néztük is, hogy minek az a háló, de azután gyorsan rájöttünk.




a "vigyorgó" halál...

Key Largoból elindultunk a reggeli után, Ft. Myers felé, és már rögtön meg is álltunk az első benzinkútnál. Egyrészt tankolni kellett, másrészt az egyik gyerek éhes maradt a reggeli után, így gondoltuk, hogy hasznost, a hasznossal, tankolás és gyerek etetés egyben. No kérem, hát a benzinkútnál itt előre kell fizetni, kártyával. Nem ez volt az első tankolásunk, már előzőleg némi segítséggel sikerült majdnem egyedül intézni a tankolást, de segítőkész amerikaiban nem volt hiány, így a kérdéses részeken gyorsan túljutottunk. Tankoltunk már életünkben automata kútnál, de azért itt némiképp több üzemanyag közül lehetett választani. Egyébként nem bonyolult a művelet, mert a megfelelő gombot kell megnyomni, de biztos, ami biztos megkérdeztük. Na, most már a tudás a birtokunkban volt, amúgy sem volt rajtunk kívül senki a kútnál, akkor tankoljunk. Tankoltunk volna, ha bármelyik kártyánkat elfogadta volna a terminál, de nem, így benzin és reggeli nélkül folytattuk az utunkat, de csak a következő kútig, ahol már nem volt ilyen probléma.
Elég sok kút mellett van 7eleven, így gondoltuk, hogy kapunk a gyereknek valami reggelit. Sokkal jobb volt, mint vártuk, mivel voltak frissen sültek is, és mit sütöttek, hát kolbászt. Gofri ide, gofri oda, éhes gyermek egyből közölte, hogy a bratwurst, az jó lesz, ha lehet, vagy inkább mindenképp azt kér, és akkor neki az elég lesz ebédre is. Ki is választotta a szimpatikus példányt, zsemlében. Vettünk még napközbenre némi péksütit, almásat, vaníliásat, meg kis rágcsát, és már indultunk is tovább.

Mai úti célunk a Miccosukee indián falu volt. Ennek több oka is volt. Először is a neve, milyen jól hangzik már! De persze, mindenképp szerettünk volna az Evergladesben menni egy kört egy airboattal, nem csak az aligátorok miatt. Ha valaki erre jár ne hagyja ki az Evergladest. Növény- és állatvilága is lenyűgöző. Élnek itt természetesen aligátorok, de lamantinok, pelikánok, flamingók, szarvasok, nyulak, sőt még floridai párduc is. Ahhoz, hogy ezekkel az állatokkal találkozzunk nem elég egy kirándulás, de ha csak a madarakat vagy a növényzetet nézzük, már akkor megéri. A Miccosukeeban többféle programot kínálnak az érdeklődőknek, például van egy múzeum, ahol megnézhetjük, hogy hogyan éltek, milyen körülmények között laktak az itt élő indiánok. Jelen esetben a Szeminol indiánokról beszélünk, legalábbis a Miccosukeek a szeminol indiánok közül kivált törzs, a két törzs korábban együtt élt. A Szeminol indiánok az 1700-as évek második felében jelentek meg Floridában, az Everglades mocsaraiban éltek, cölöpre épült házaikban, egészen addig, míg a fehér ember el nem kezdett a mocsaras területek iránt is érdeklődni. Több háborút is vívtak, a Szeminolok és a Miccosukeek bennszülöttek voltak, de nem Florida eredeti őslakosai, nem ezért, de 1832-ben kitelepítették őket, azonban mintegy 500 indián a maradás mellett döntött. 1934-ben ismerték el a Szeminol nemzet szuverenitását. Az itt élő indiánok ennek az 500 indiánnak a leszármazottai. A Miccosukeek, mintegy 332 km2-en élnek, de ez nem összefüggő terület. Ide szándékoztunk mi ellátogatni.

Az út korántsem volt olyan látványos, mint mondjuk Key Westre, de azért unalmasnak sem mondanám. Sem tengert, sem óceánt nem láttunk már, helyette viszont láthattunk hatalmas kertészeteket, ahol nem fenyőket nevelgetnek, mint nálunk, hanem pálmákat. Fura volt látni a szállításra váró pálma csemetéket földlabdában, de valószínűleg a floridaiaknak meg az itteni kertészet lenne furcsa. Szintén hatalmas üvegházakat láttunk, melyben a feliratok szerint orchideákat nevelnek. Ha legközelebb arra járunk, megnézzük. Az utunk útépítéseken vezetett keresztül, de csak egy helyen kellett állni hosszabb ideig, mert váltva engedték a forgalmat, viszont itt tudtunk nézelődni, na nem az építkezés volt érdekes, hanem, hogy a csatornában ami mellett álltunk fel-felbukkant időnként egy-egy aligátor fej a víz felszínén.
Odaértünk az indián faluhoz, ahol a parkolóban szinte senki nem állt. A falu bejárata előtt egy tábla áll, miszerint a területen aligátorok meg kígyók élnek, ne etessük és piszkáljuk őket. Véleményem szerint kellene kirakni néhány táblát az aligátoroknak és a kígyóknak is, hogy ne piszkáljanak minket, és ha lehet ne is egyenek meg. Eszem ágában nem lenne piszkálni az állatokat. A lányok itt azért kicsit megijedtek, hogy akkor most itt tényleg találkozhatnak-e szabadon aligátorral meg kígyóval, kisebbiknek már az iguana is sok volt, hát még valami aligátor. Mondtuk, hogy nem, csak viccből van kint a tábla, de ha meglátják a poént, akkor ne piszkálják és vagy etessék azt.






Bementünk, és bent a pénztárnál sem volt senki. A pénztáros hölgy elmondta, hogy aligátor bemutató akkor lesz, ha lesz elég néző, mi vagyunk ugyebár négyen, na akkor még kell három ember, de amint megjött az a három ember, azonnal kezdenek is, feltéve, ha minket beleszámolhat az érdeklődők sorába. Hát hogyne, ezért is választottuk a helyet, mert itt nem csak indián múzeum, hanem még kroko… akarom mondani aligátor bemutató is van, valamint airboat is, apropó airboat, azt hogy meg mint lehet? Hölgy elmondta, hogy ahhoz át kell sétálnunk az út túloldalára, ott kell befizetni, de ne aggódjunk az biztosan indul bizonyos időközönként, független attól, hogy hány jelentkező van.







Beléptünk a faluba. Nos az egész falu pont úgy néz ki, mint amit a látogatók kedvéért építettek fel, és gondolom ezzel nem is tévedek nagyot. Ne számítson senki indián sátrakra, mert az nem volt, volt helyette fa padló, arra épített tető, fa oszlopokon, falak nélkül. A tető nem cserepekkel, hanem növénnyel fedett, nádfedeles faház, fal nélkül, a növény nem biztos, hogy nád, de ezt ne kérdezze tőlem senki, fogalmam sincs, akár még pálma levél is lehetett. Befelé menet az egyik ilyen tető alatt egy indián üldögélt, a tűz mellett. Tűz, volt vagy 40 C°, lehet fázik, gondoltam én, de nem, ő az idegenvezető volt, ettől még fázhatott, de nem. Megszólított bennünket, hogy szeretnénk-e, hogy meséljen nekünk az indiánokról, meg a faluról. Hát, hogy a manóba ne, ezért vagyunk itt. Leültünk köré, és létszámtól függetlenül mesélni kezdett. Megkértük, hogy időnként tartson szünetet, hogy tudjunk fordítani a lányoknak, mondta, hogy ez csak természetes. Mint kiderült, a konyhában ültünk le, ezért a tűz. Elmondta, hogy hogyan főztek ott az asszonyok, és főznek a mai napig, megmutatta, hogyan növelik, vagy épp fogják vissza a tűz erejét. Ekkor érkezett még egy család, talán Belgiumból, és ők is odatelepedtek a tűz köré, csatlakoztak a vezetéshez. Mondtam is a lányoknak, hogy négyen vannak, most már biztosan lesz kroko… akarom mondani aligátor show.

A konyhából átmentünk az étkezőbe, ahol idegenvezetőnk elmondta, hogy miket esznek, isznak, természetesen csak amit az anyatermészettől kapnak, vagy vesznek el maguknak, a felsorolt állatokból én párat azért továbbra sem iktatok be az étrendembe. Amíg a Zuram fordított a lányoknak, addig az idegenvezetőnk szóval tartotta a belga családot, először is elnézést kért az angolja miatt, mert tudja, hogy néhányan nem teljesen értik azt, ahogy ő beszél. Emberünknek semmi baj nem volt az angoljával, és később elmesélte, hogy nem is itt született a rezervátumban, csak amikor felnőtté érett akkor jött rá, hogy neki vissza kell térnie a gyökereihez. Nem mondom, hogy időnként nem éreztem magam a Maverick című filmben, szinte már vártam, hogy felajánlja, hogy egy bizonyos összegért lelőhetünk egy beteg indiánt. Mindent a turistákért!
Egyébként tényleg mindent megtett, hogy szórakoztasson bennünket, és annak dacára, vagy éppen azért, mert náluk az asszony a főnök, mármint a törzsben, nem mulasztott egy alkalmat sem, hogy ne tegyen vicces megjegyzést a nőkre, hangsúlyozom, hogy vicces volt, és nem bántó. Mesélt arról, hogy milyen játékokat játszanak, van saját bajnokságuk, és azt annyira komolyan veszik, hogy akkor még a falut is bezárják a látogatók előtt, azt a játékot idegen nem láthatja, nem vehet részt rajta. Egyébként labdával és ütővel játsszák, az asszonyok is részt vesznek, de az asszonyok nagyon durvák, mert amíg a férfiak az ütővel épp csak megérintik a nőket, addig a nők az éves feszültséget vezetik le, egy-egy férfi hátán.
*
Haladtunk szépen tovább, és egy-egy tető alatt üldögélt egy-egy indián nő, az egyik gyöngyöt fűzött, a másik varrt. A gyöngyből készült alkotásokat meg is lehetett vásárolni, én szemeztem is egy Hello Kittyvel, de nem tűnt valami hagyományosnak, mármint Hello Kittynek hagyományos volt, csak nem tudom mennyire illeszkedik be Kitty az indián kultúrába. A varrodában elmesélte nekünk, hogy az ő népe milyen sokat köszönhet Singernek, aki egy csomó varrógépet adományozott nekik, és a mai napig csak azzal varrnak, mármint nem ugyanazokkal a régi varrógépekkel, hanem csakis Singer varrógéppel. Neki egyszer egy látogató azt mondta, hogy Singer német volt, és kérte erősítsük meg ebben, megtettük, annak ellenére, hogy Singer amerikai volt. A belgák is bőszen bólogattak, hogy német volt, pedig nem. De fogok én vitatkozni? Karl May, na ő német volt, indiános alapismereteimet neki köszönhetem, ahogy gondolom az én korosztályomból még sokan mások is, meghatározó élmény volt számomra a Winnetou, és szerintem én voltam a legboldogabb gyerek a világon, amikor a könyvet megkaptam karácsonyra. Azért Karl May könyveire ne alapozzunk indiános alapismereteket, inkább járjunk utána.











Közben bemondták a hangosba, hogy mindjárt kezdődik az aligátor bemutató, kérik az érdeklődőket, hogy fáradjanak a helyszínre. Elköszöntünk az idegenvezetőnktől, megköszöntük a kedvességét, és elindultunk arra amerre sejtettük, hogy lesz a bemutató. Időnként felbukkant egy kislány és egy kisfiú, az ő anyukájuk varrt szorgosan a látogatók előtt, a kislány és a kisfiú rollereztek az egész faluban körbe-körbe, és időnként bekapcsolódtak a vezetésbe is, mint megfigyelők. Találtunk egy ketrecet, amiben állítólag mosómedvék voltak, de mosómacit nem láttunk, mert elbújtak, viszont ha kicsit tovább sétáltunk, találtunk egy hatalmas medencét, amiben kroko… nem kroko, aligátorok voltak, meg teknősök is. Nagyon nem akart ráállni a szánk az aligátorra. Nem tudom miért, és egyébként nem is tudtam megkülönböztetni a kettőt, de most már igen. Az összes krokodilos ismeretemet is egy könyvből szereztem, hasonlóan az indiános ismereteimhez, ez a könyv pedig Fred Rodrian könyve, melynek címe: Krokodilt kérek, Kornél bácsi! Mindenkinek ajánlom figyelmébe. Egyébként a rajzokon simán lehet, hogy aligátor van, talán ezért keverem a mai napig, hogy melyik, melyik. A könyv nem bír semmilyen tudományos jelleggel, inkább mese-, mint tankönyv.
_(Folytatás a következőkben)_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 2)

*Magyar család az indiánok földjén... (2.)*

Elkezdődött a show, jött egy fiatal srác, eléggé indiánnak nézett ki, szőke haj, kék szemek, remélem nem valami helyettesítő, és nem eszi meg őt az aligátor. Na, most sikerült, aligátor, nem krokodil. Mi helyet foglaltunk a félkör alakú nézőtéren, és jöttek még páran, lehet voltunk 15-en is, de ebbe már bele kell számolnom a két rollerező gyereket. A srác besétált egy elkerített, kör alakú betonozott aljú, helyre, aminek a szélén víz volt, na és abban a vízben feküdt néhány aligátor. Köszöntött minket, és elkezdődött a show. A show show része annyiból állt, hogy a farkánál fogva odahúzott középre egy jóképű aligátort, szépen megkérte, hogy nyissa ki a száját, mármint, hogy az aligátor nyissa ki, az aligátor, ha vonakodva is, de megtette, majd nem harapta le a srác fejét. A srác tartotta még az állával az aligátor fejét, persze akkor csukva volt a szája, igen a srácnak is, de más egyéb nem igazán történt, viszont rengeteg dolgot mesélt az aligátorokról. Élőhelyükről, táplálkozási szokásaikról és a viselkedésükről. Feltette a nagy kérdést, hogy szerintünk miért nem ette meg őt az aligátor. Jöttek a válaszok, hogy mert nem éhes, be van nyugtatózva, de nem, ennél sokkal egyszerűbb a válasz. Egész egyszerűen azért nem, mert az aligátor nem támad nála nagyobbra, márpedig az ember magasabb ám, mint az aligátor, így ő egy pillanatig sem volt veszélyben. Az aligátor védekezik, vadászik, de nem támad. No hát kérem szépen, ezer kérdés merült fel bennem. Például: mégis mi a fene van akkor, ha az aligátor emberre vadászik; miért nem szólt senki az építőmunkásoknak, hogy nincsenek veszélyben, tök sok pénzbe kerülhetett az a háló, ami egyébként nem csak egy sima háló; ezt amúgy a tapasztalat mondatja vele, és szokott sétálgatni a mocsárban, vagy ez a bevezetés a Darwin-díj elnyeréséhez előadás része? Mindegy is, én továbbra is kerülöm az aligátorokat. Láttam ám, hogy nem csak én vagyok szkeptikus.
*














*
A show végén kézbe lehetett venni egy bébi aligátort, volt egy medence ami tele volt bébikkel, onnan találomra kivett egyet, és körberagasztotta a száját, az aligátornak természetesen. No de kérem, ennél a bébinél meg aztán végképp mindenki nagyobb, nem szólt neki senki, hogy nem támad emberre? A Zuram és nagyobbik kézbe vették az aligátor bébit, de én és kisebbik kihagytuk, nem, nem féltünk tőle, csak az én kedvemért semmilyen állatnak ne ragasszák be a száját. A bátrabbak fel is ülhettek egy aligátor hátára, egy fotó erejéig, voltak akik erre is vállalkoztak, de ezt mi már nem néztük meg.
Elindultunk a múzeumba, ahol használati tárgyak, ruhák, fotók voltak kiállítva, időnként a két kis rolleres elhúzott mellettünk nagy vidáman. Kifelé menet még szét lehetett nézni a shopban, de nem igazán vettünk semmit, pedig volt mindenféle aligátoros dolog bőven.



*



*
Átmentünk az út másik oldalára, hogy megérdeklődjük, hogy megy-e az airboat. Egy kör a felnőtteknek 20$ a gyerekeknek 12$ 12 éves korig, de hat év alattiaknak ingyenes. Lehet persze privát túrát is kérni. Mi beértük ezzel. Jó ez csak fél órás, de a Zuram nagyon tartott tőle, hogy kisebbik félni fog, mivel utálja a hajózást. A Zuram sokáig lamentált rajta, hogy egyáltalán menjünk-e, de a sarkamra álltam, és közöltem, hogy megyünk, a gyerek majd fogja a kezem és kész, és, hogy meggyőzzem hajlandó vagyok az indián asszonyok módszerét alkalmazni, biz isten kerítek egy tollasütőt valahonnan. Megvettük a jegyeket, ami mellé kaptunk füldugókat is, mivel az airboat nem egy halk jószág. Kicsit várnunk kellet, nem azért, hogy meglegyen a létszám, hanem, hogy visszajöjjön az a hajó, amelyik kint van, mivel váltásban közlekednek. Amíg vártunk érkezett még három család, így mire megjött a hajó, bőven telt házzal indultunk. Mi az első sorban ültünk, kisebbik a félelem legkisebb jelét sem mutatta.

*


*
A srác, aki a hajót vezette elmondta, hogy mire ügyeljünk, füldugó be, és indulás. Az élményt nehéz leírni, egyszerűen fantasztikus. A növényzet, a madarak, a látvány, persze mikor a sűrűbb növényzet közé értünk, mindenki az aligátorokat leste, és elvileg volt is, de baromira jól titkolta így nem láttam, de később a fényképen láttam, hogy tényleg. A srác magyarázott, de nem tudtam olyan gyorsan ki-be rakni a füldugót, hogy halljam is amit mond. Kívülről ez tök viccesnek nézhetett ki, ahogy mindenki ki-be rakosgatja a füldugót, én a gyerekét is, mivel ő nem boldogult vele, és esküszöm a srác meg végig vigyorgott ezen. Szólt ő, hogy mikor vegyük ki a füldugót, de a hátunk mögött állt, és nem hallottuk, hogy szól, így egy idő után én ezt a dolgot fel is adtam, mond, amit mond, inkább csak nézelődöm.




A túra része, hogy megállunk egy indián falunál, nem, ez egy másik falu, itt nem élnek már indiánok, de régen, amikor még a mocsarakban laktak, akkor így építkeztek, itt éltek. A falu maga érdekes volt, habár nem volt sok látnivaló. Volt egy sétaút körbe, de senki nem mert elindulni, így hát elindultam kisebbikkel, nagyobbik kicsit lemaradva jött utánunk. Kisebbik folyamatosan az aligátorokat figyelte, szerintem ő sem hitte el, hogy nem támadnak, de nem voltak aligátorok, csupán madarak. Egy pici bébialigátort láttunk, de azt is a hajót vezető srác mutatta meg, ott heverészett az aligátor az egyik cölöp mellett. Volt kirakva egy hatalmas hűtőláda, tele mindenféle innivalóval. Minden innivaló 1$-ba került, és csak egy nagy üveg volt kitéve, abba kellett dobni a pénzt, becsület kassza volt. Mi is vettünk inni, majd indult is a hajó visszafelé. Komolyan mondom, hogy órákig el tudtam volna hajózni. Visszafelé megálltunk egy aligátor fészek mellett, és az ott tartózkodó aligátor bőszen védte is a fészket. Ezen a részen hatalmas szöcske szerű rovarok ugráltak, repkedtek, és elég különleges színűk volt. Egyszer csak éreztem, hogy valami csikizi a lábam, és egy ilyen szöcske izé üldögélt a lábfejemen. Hős vagyok, nem sikítottam. A jószág maga nem volt ijesztő, de óriási volt, és ráadásul piros-fekete, habár legszívesebben felugrottam volna, nem tettem, sőt finoman távozásra bírtam a barátomat, és biztos ami biztos fél szememet rajta tartottam, amíg ki nem kötöttünk. Szerencsére csak a hajó aljában üldögélt tovább.

Amikor kikötöttünk, akkor kisebbik közölte, hogy ez valami fantasztikus volt, és akkor ő most megy és vesz magának még egy jegyet, mivel neki még csak gyerekjegy kell, ennyit szánna magára, és szerinte gondoljuk át mi is, hogy nem akarunk-e még egyszer menni, mert szerinte ennyit áldozhatnánk magunkra. Végül megegyeztünk, hogy majd legközelebb, mert azért még kell egy keveset autózni. Egy biztos, nagyon meleg volt, és annyira sütött a nap, hogy ez alatt a kis idő alatt is lepirult a térdünk. Nagyjából itt döntöttük el, hogy a tervezett evezős, vagy vitorlás programot inkább kihagyjuk. Volt olyan hely, ahol lehetett volna nagyobbiknak lasert bérelni, és mehetett volna egy kört, de letettünk róla, vitorlázik eleget otthon.
Elindultunk Ft. Myers felé. Elég sűrű volt eddig a nyaralás, minden napra jutott egy program, pont ezért már nem terveztünk semmit, ha a strandolás semminek nevezhető. Sajnos ekkor már túl voltunk a nyaralás felén, de várt még ránk pár nap semmittevés, a hazaindulás előtt.
*Forrás: eletahatarontul2

*


----------

